# Going to spain at xmas never been abroad before can you help



## 89037 (May 12, 2005)

We are taking my grandson to Spain over xmas as he is disabled is it easier to go by ferry or the eurotunnel .We have never driven abroad before and i have been told getting past Paris is a nightmare has anyone any idea the best way to go and the best places to stop on the way there any help would be much appreciated. 
Indian


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

I would say the Eurotunnel as you do not have to leave your vehicle, whereas on the ferries you have to go up to the passenger decks whilst crossing. Also it is far quicker.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Going to spain at xmas never been abroad before can you*



indian said:


> We are taking my grandson to Spain over xmas................
> Indian


Give us the bare bones of your planned trip. This should enable members to give you useful nformation.

What is the duration of your trip?..........dates of leaving and return, how many travelling days are you allowing.
Bearing in mind your Lancashire base, what time will you cross the Channel?
How long can your grandson travel without a stop or overnight.
Do you want to overnight on campsites or aires (non-autoroute)
Do you plan to travel on autoroutes as much as possible for speed or would you prefer mainly N roads (our A road equivalent).
Where in Spain are you heading.

There's a few questions to be going on with.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

If you do go by ferry infrom the peolple when you book and when you get to the gates or collect your tickets

i think that you will find them to be very helpfull

Normal driver passengers have to climb the stairs, but there is a lift that goes from the car deck to the passenger area
You should get help from a member of staff

We normally travel from Hull to Zebrugge
Then go either across through Luxemburg (4 days to Barcelona)
or take the Coast route past Calaise (60 miles from Zebrugge)
down to the Caene area then across towards Pottires (several sites there ) and across to Limoges, Tollouse and Perpignon. (3 days to barcelona)

Or from Caen area down to San Sebastian

look up www.autoroute.fr and select the English version

it will calculate distance time (from your speed) and fuel + cost of

Alternative is Portsmouth > Bilbao (2 nights out - 1 night return)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

From here on the West Cumbrian Coast it is 200 miles to Hull docks - 400 miles to Dover or channel tunnel

The trip From Hull to Zebrugge is overnight & you are only 60 miles Norrth of Calaise a sving of 140miles _ at UK fuel prices.

Portsmouth is 400 miles for us but you arrive in Bilbao and have saved 600 miles (not my figures) 

This message The main one should now be at the top of the pile


----------



## 89037 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Going to spain at xmas never been abroad before can you*



autostratus said:


> indian said:
> 
> 
> > We are taking my grandson to Spain over xmas................
> ...


Sorry about not giving enough information about my trip,we intend to cross the channel on sat morning probably by the tunnel ,
then make our way to Benidorm as it is the most wheelchair friendly place in Spain (i am told) we hope to travel on the autoroutes stopping overnight where would you suggest preferably on aires near to autoroutes the rout given by Michelin takes you through the outskirts of paris not being very conversent with the French road signs it seems a bit daunting afraid i might take the wrong route 
Indian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

indian

I've taken the liberty of moving the text you added to my post to the space outside the '[/quote]' in order that members may read it more easily.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi indian,

Good routes, hmm, when you give one, everyone seems to know a better way but If you want mainly autoroute then this route is a possibility and is a good way to traverse Paris....

From Calais..

A26 - lens, arras onto;
A1 - towards paris, about 4 mls past C D Gaule airport bear left onto: 
A3 - to aulnay s/s bois, bondy, past A103 junc, then sharp left turn onto; 
A86 - joinville, maisons alfort, bear left (still on A86); 
A86 - creteil, thiais, fresnes onto; 
A6 - bear right onto A10 towards orleans and down to Bordeaux

There's a nice free aire just off the A10 at beaugency on the banks of the loire SW of orleans that makes a good night halt.(details in the campsite database on here).
Haven't done Spain i'm afraid so someone will have to take over from here...

pete.


----------

